# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  [HCM] [Thắc mắc] Driver TB6560

## minhphubk

Em đang làm đồ án về miniCNC tính dùng driver TB6560 này:
http://dientuachau.com/page/index.ph...view&p_id=1062
Cái driver này dùng tốt không mấy Anh? Bên điện tử Á Châu bán có 140k không biết có chất lượng ko?
Em cảm ơn!

----------


## anhcos

Loại này mau hư và hay bị thêm/bớt bước, bạn mua loại tốt hơn một chút, giá khoảng 210k ấy sẽ tốt hơn. Bo ở đó chữ in linh kiện không sắc nét và màu hơi chói hơn.

----------

minhphubk

----------


## lyakhuong

vậy dùng bob loại nào tốt nhất bác cho mình vài tấm hình luôn nha

----------

minhphubk

----------


## nhatson

> Loại này mau hư và hay bị thêm/bớt bước, bạn mua loại tốt hơn một chút, giá khoảng 210k ấy sẽ tốt hơn. Bo ở đó chữ in linh kiện không sắc nét và màu hơi chói hơn.


đồ china mà cụ mô tả vậy là cag ah nha

----------

minhphubk

----------


## anhcos

> đồ china mà cụ mô tả vậy là cag ah nha


Thì mình vừa mua loại 210k với 140k thấy khác nhau thấy rõ, cùng là tàu cả. Xài một thời gian thì thấy nó bị như thế.

----------

minhphubk

----------


## nhatson

> Thì mình vừa mua loại 210k với 140k thấy khác nhau thấy rõ, cùng là tàu cả. Xài một thời gian thì thấy nó bị như thế.


ý em là cái đoạn màu đậm nhạt đó mà  :Smile:  tuỳ đợt 
tb6600 em nghĩ là ổn hơn

----------

minhphubk

----------


## anhcos

Đúng rồi nhatson, mình đang xài một con 6600 cho trục A chạy ngon hơn 6560 nhiều.

----------

minhphubk

----------


## minhphubk

Mấy anh biết ở đâu bán 6600 ko? Em thấy trên đây toàn >300 cả T_T
http://dientuachau.com/page/index.ph...view&p_id=1063

----------


## anhcos

Giá con 6600 mới mua 350k, chắc không rẻ hơn 300k được đâu...

----------

minhphubk

----------


## saudau

Mình cũng đang gặp rắc rối vói mấy cái tb6560 nè. ban đầu chạy thấy tốt, càng về sau thấy nó càng yếu, moment còn khỏng 60-70% so với lúc mới thôi. Trên board ghi là 24V vậy mà cấp 24V là nó ngắc ngay, chỉ xài được có 15V thôi (lúc mới ko như vậy). Đang định làm cái máy 60x40 xài mấy cái step 56 của Japan Servo thì nên đổi sang tb6600 hay lên M542 cua Leadshine luôn?

----------


## CKD

Trường hợp của bạn mình cũng chưa gặp qua. Mình dùng TB cũng nhiều, chưa gặp trường hợp yếu vậy. Cũng chưa gặp tình trạng 15V tự ngắt. Bạn kiểm tra lại tổng thể xen nguyên do từ đâu.

----------


## saudau

> Trường hợp của bạn mình cũng chưa gặp qua. Mình dùng TB cũng nhiều, chưa gặp trường hợp yếu vậy. Cũng chưa gặp tình trạng 15V tự ngắt. Bạn kiểm tra lại tổng thể xen nguyên do từ đâu.


Cụ thể là minh đang dùng driver tb6560hq lúc mua giá 190k (loai này hiện nay Hshop ko còn bán nữa, bên dientuachau còn bán loại này). 
Mình đã tháo tian2 bộ ra cho chạy ko tải. Dùng nguồn biến thế thường, 12-0-12V 3A và 15-0-15 3A, nắn dc diot. Khi đấu 24V vào thì 3 cái có 1 cái tắt ngay, 2 cái còn lại  thì sau khi run thử nhấn reset là cả đèn nguồn vá đèn tín hiệu lu dần nhanh và tắt hẳn. tắt nguồn chính thì cả hai đèn tín hiệu và đèn nguồn sáng lên trở lại rồi tắt. Mở nguồn lại thì bị như cũ.
Hiện nay chỉ dùng tạm 15V thôi, Z mất bước tùm lun, chạy 2D chơi đỡ buòn thôi. (mình sử dụng Step tháo máy photo size 56 của japan servo, 6 dây đấu lại 4)
Vì mới làm lần đâu tiên nên chạy cái máy bé xíu xiu hà, đang gom đồ làm cái 40x60 mà nó chạy như vậy nên bó tay.

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ thể là minh đang dùng driver tb6560hq lúc mua giá 190k (loai này hiện nay Hshop ko còn bán nữa, bên dientuachau còn bán loại này). 
> Mình đã tháo tian2 bộ ra cho chạy ko tải. Dùng nguồn biến thế thường, 12-0-12V 3A và 15-0-15 3A, nắn dc diot. Khi đấu 24V vào thì 3 cái có 1 cái tắt ngay, 2 cái còn lại  thì sau khi run thử nhấn reset là cả đèn nguồn vá đèn tín hiệu lu dần nhanh và tắt hẳn. tắt nguồn chính thì cả hai đèn tín hiệu và đèn nguồn sáng lên trở lại rồi tắt. Mở nguồn lại thì bị như cũ.
> Hiện nay chỉ dùng tạm 15V thôi, Z mất bước tùm lun, chạy 2D chơi đỡ buòn thôi. (mình sử dụng Step tháo máy photo size 56 của japan servo, 6 dây đấu lại 4)
> Vì mới làm lần đâu tiên nên chạy cái máy bé xíu xiu hà, đang gom đồ làm cái 40x60 mà nó chạy như vậy nên bó tay.


cụ cho em cái sơ đồ chỉnh lưu của cụ
b.r

----------


## trucnguyen

> Cụ thể là minh đang dùng driver tb6560hq lúc mua giá 190k (loai này hiện nay Hshop ko còn bán nữa, bên dientuachau còn bán loại này). 
> Mình đã tháo tian2 bộ ra cho chạy ko tải. Dùng nguồn biến thế thường, 12-0-12V 3A và 15-0-15 3A, nắn dc diot. Khi đấu 24V vào thì 3 cái có 1 cái tắt ngay, 2 cái còn lại  thì sau khi run thử nhấn reset là cả đèn nguồn vá đèn tín hiệu lu dần nhanh và tắt hẳn. tắt nguồn chính thì cả hai đèn tín hiệu và đèn nguồn sáng lên trở lại rồi tắt. Mở nguồn lại thì bị như cũ.
> Hiện nay chỉ dùng tạm 15V thôi, Z mất bước tùm lun, chạy 2D chơi đỡ buòn thôi. (mình sử dụng Step tháo máy photo size 56 của japan servo, 6 dây đấu lại 4)
> Vì mới làm lần đâu tiên nên chạy cái máy bé xíu xiu hà, đang gom đồ làm cái 40x60 mà nó chạy như vậy nên bó tay.


Em đang cũng sử dụng board Tb6560 mua dientuachau lúc giá chỉ 130K/ cái, sử dụng cho cái CNC mill PCB cùi đầu tay của em. 
Em sử dụng nguồn xung tổ ong OMRON 7A , chưa thấy mất bước hay hiện tượng la như bác bao giờ. 
Bác kiếm cái nguồn 24V dòng cao xịn chút thử xem.

----------


## saudau

> cụ cho em cái sơ đồ chỉnh lưu của cụ
> b.r


Cái mạng cùi bắp quá up cái hình sơ đồ mãi mà ko được. Diễn tả bằng miệng tạm vậy. Mình làm mạch chỉnh lưu đơn giản hà bác ơi: Biến thế 12-0-12V 1A , đấu dây 2 đầu 12-12V --> 24V -> 4diot 4007 -> tụ 2200uf + 220uf -> DC vào driver. Lần sau mình đấu 12-12V -->24V -> 4diot 4007 -> tụ 220uf -> cuộn cảm 5H -> tụ 2200uf -> DC vào driver. Cả hai lần đều bị lỗi như nhau.
Bi giờ tháo ra hết trơn rồi. Mới lấy cái nguồn tổ ong hiệu Phonix 24V 10A về mà chưa đấu thử. Còn bị nữa chắc đổi tb6600 xài đở ghiền quá (step nhỏ mà). 😁

----------


## nhatson

biến áp 1A ko đủ công suất rồi ah, tụ củng nên ở mức 4700uf

----------


## CKD

24V chỉnh lưu xong nó thanh khoảng 30V.
1A hàng chợ thì driver nó kéo phát, tụt áp, error ngay.

Thấy mọi người để ý đến dòng motor mà không quan tâm đến dòng nguồn nuôi nhỉ? Chí ít phải bằng dòng motor cộng lại chứ?

----------


## nhatson

RMS thì chỉ cần 70% setting current thôi, có điều mì cục biến áp ở VN có bao giờ đủ công suất, cú x2 so với setting cho an tâm

----------


## Gamo

> 24V chỉnh lưu xong nó thanh khoảng 30V.
> 1A hàng chợ thì driver nó kéo phát, tụt áp, error ngay.
> 
> Thấy mọi người để ý đến dòng motor mà không quan tâm đến dòng nguồn nuôi nhỉ? Chí ít phải bằng dòng motor cộng lại chứ?


Ủa, mà biến áp ngoài chợ ghi là 8A, thì như vậy có nghĩa là 8A của nguồn vào 220v hay 8A nguồn 12V ra hả các cụ?

----------


## taih2

> Ủa, mà biến áp ngoài chợ ghi là 8A, thì như vậy có nghĩa là 8A của nguồn vào 220v hay 8A nguồn 12V ra hả các cụ?


8A đầu ra 12v đó cụ. Cụ mua cẩn thận coi chừng dây nhôm  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------

